# I just hit 1000 - Get 5 stars now I guess



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just noticed the pending event in time to make it happen with it's own thread.

Not really narcissistic but was re-reading one of my posts to make sure I had not offended.

Hey Sugar, I know you can get here quicker than I did.  It took me 4 months.

Woo Hoo and

Just Sayin......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Geoff.  
All of your posts are wonderful and I try to read them all.  
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats to our newest Shakespeare level members, Cowgirl and Geoff!

edited to correct


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to the kilo-post club, Geoff!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome Geoff. Now it is on to 2000.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Welcome Geoff. Now it is on to 2000.


You're almost there, Kathy!

Congrats, Geoff.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to go Geoff!  You're a valuable member!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats Geoff! What a cool milestone. 

EllenR


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats.  Keep on postin'


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

good Job


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay Geoff!  On to the next thousand....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOO WOOO WOOOOO WOOOOO

Geoff Congrats

just sayin'


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats, Jeff. Now you get the secret Shakespeare dance.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I think we both hit 1000 around the same time.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well congrats to you too Cowgirl!

If you get the secret Shakespeare handshake - don't forget to keep it secret


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey cowgirl.
congratulations.
Yeah well great minds and all that stuff.
This is a very nice place to be.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

woooHoooo Congrats Geoff


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats cowgirl on reaching 1000 as well


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats cowgirl and Geoff! 1000posts is pretty amazing. Both of you have quality posts that I always enjoy reading.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Geoff and Cowgirl! Welcome to the club. Hugh sends some roses...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Congratulations to Geoff and Cowgirl! Welcome to the club. Hugh sends some roses...


But did he remember to soak the stems in brandy?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks everybody...and Geoff I'm sorry I hijacked your thread.  But what's a party for one!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cowgirl - a party is meant for all of us.
The reason is just an excuse.
I am so glad to have someone else to share.
It is like having the same birthday - neat.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Congratulations to Geoff and Cowgirl! Welcome to the club. Hugh sends some roses...


*drools*


----------

